# Jet - 6" Jointer with Helical Head Kit, Model JJ-6HHDX



## sawdust1whisperer (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for the great information. How is the chip collection on the 6" Jet jointer? 
Between my plainer and jointer I cant decide which make the biggest messes in my shop.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Chip collection is great. The design is a little odd in that the motor mount is right on the dust collection chute, so there are slotted motor mount holes that chips *could * fall through. But they dont, since I put a couple of strips of duct tape on  it's all on the inside so there's no *********************************** look or anything.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Super cool.
Congratulations, your workshop must be a dream by now.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have the 8" Grizzly spiral and it is awesome as well. Smooth and quiet - much more quiet than my 6" counter top bladed jointer.

The difference in quality cuts with these professional grade units is staggering.


----------

